# Juwel Rio 240 - Gap in the corner



## softestplease (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I bought a "NEW" Juwel Rio 240 (plastic framed) comes with complete set (cabinet included), I built the cabinet then I put the tank on top.
I noticed there is a gap between the cabinet and the tank itself (on the "whole" left side - right side is fine).

I am getting 2 different responses, some say it is normally fine as it has the plastic frame around it and some say "no" due to each corner need to touch the table.

I would like to put Styrofoam in between to distribute the weight evenly however Juwel against (see below)
1. Should I place anything between the Aquarium and cabinet?
NO. The JUWEL aquarium includes a safety base frame which ensures an even distribution of the weight. The use of any support material between the aquarium and cabinet will invalidate your guarantee.

Pictures
https://goo.gl/photos/DdFG2QCA4Vm147x26 --> Rear
https://goo.gl/photos/zio9P8zAZbvpfipD7 --> Whole left side
https://goo.gl/photos/hmgYgaKnPMrFSUiVA --> Front

What do you guys think? advise, recommend, workaround all comments are welcome - appreciated

Thanks in advance,
Softestplease


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

It is possible that when you assembled the cabinet it wasn't square so that is why you are seeing a gap on the side. I suggest that you remove the aquarium from the top of the cabinet, loosen the hardware and square the cabinet and then re-tighten the hardware. It make take a couple tries to get it squared. A carpenter's level comes in handy to see if the cabinet top is level side to side and front to back.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Check if your floor is level. Those juwel stands warp easily when the floor isnt level.

You can start filling it up. If its the stand itself (it verry well could be) it should set itself and you will en up with a fully supported tank.

If the gaps dont go away your stand isnt sitting level on the ground. Btw all 4 corners always are a bit raised. Check with a papier. See if you can stick it in there and the gap should be the same on all 4 corners. Then check with a paper all the sides. No paper should fit in there.

Good luck. I have currently water damage on my juwel stand. Emptied the tank for 50% till my new stand gets here. 1 of the side panels is swollen due to a leaking filter.


----------



## softestplease (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you Deeda and wortel87 for your input.
I did what Deeda suggested me, dismantled, assembled, change the sides here and there, and finally there are some improvements.
Instead of the big gap at the whole left side (like in the previous pictures), now the gap is much much smaller, but in diagonal format - at the front left and rear right.
Paper can be inserted at the front left gap and credit card can be inserted at the rear right gap - empty tank.

Front left
https://goo.gl/photos/p2de75wpUMe2yGy58
Rear right
https://goo.gl/photos/v6TWyzSdogdDeGMs5

And for your comment (wortel87)
Btw all 4 corners always are a bit raised --> this condition when the tank is empty, right?
Check with a papier. See if you can stick it in there and the gap should be the same on all 4 corners. Then check with a paper all the sides. No paper should fit in there. --> this is after the tank is filled?

I will start filling it up and check with paper again as you suggested.

Cheers,
Softestplease


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I looked up your cabinet online and see that it is what we call here a knock down style which just means some assembly needed. I'm glad that you have seen some improvement in the squareness of the cabinet assembly.

I think your cabinet has 2 vertical support panels in the center of the cabinet, correct? I would remove the aquarium from the stand and set it aside. Set the stand on a flat, level surface (not carpet) and loosen the fasteners (don't remove them) just enough that the stand can settle and then tighten the fasteners again. See if this improves when you place the aquarium back on the stand.

You could also try the above method with the empty aquarium on the stand but be very careful that the cabinet doesn't fall apart in the process.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

The tank will always have a little bit of raised corners when filled. The smaller the tank the less noticable. But its there.

Stop worrying about an empty tank not beeing fully supported. If your floor is flat the stand will level itself out and you wont have any gaps. If its not then your floor isnt flat.

Try it and see.


----------

